# Fresh Snow and Fresh Groom!



## AgilityIG (Feb 8, 2009)

I groomed Vinnie this afternoon and then we went outside to take some pics. Unfortunately my big clippers would not turn on (gotta take a look at that), so I had to use my Mini Arco to do Vinnie's f/f/t. It only has a 30 blade, so here he is VERY clean shaven! I have been doing his face with a 15 blade... I forgot how smooth his little face is with a 30! I usually do his ears with a 15 also, but had to use the 30, so went with the hair and I kinda like it!










Coming in for a landing (I love the flying snow!):


----------



## Mister (Sep 10, 2008)

Wow lookin good 
I cant do Misters with a 30...he just cant handle it. I always do a 10 but im thinking about trying a 15...i think he would be ok with that.
Thanks for sharing the pics!
Oh how long is his body?


----------



## FUZBUTZ (Aug 23, 2008)

Fabulous shots. Vinnie wears this groom very well.


----------



## AgilityIG (Feb 8, 2009)

His body runs from about an inch around his hips and over his shoulder/neck area it is 2-3 inches. I scissor everything on his body, so am not sure of exact measurements. His topknot is probably 2-3 inches and the hair on his tail is at least six inches! :biggrin: I love that tail!

I like the length of the 15 blade... I wish they would make a 20 blade - that would probably be about perfect for me.


----------



## creativeparti (Mar 9, 2009)

he looks fab love vinnie pics


----------



## amerique2 (Jun 21, 2009)

As always, Vinnie looks dashing!!! (through the snow) Sorry, just couldn't help myself. Love the crispness of Vinnie, his body in general and his eyes in particular, and the flying snow.


----------



## AgilityIG (Feb 8, 2009)

amerique2 said:


> As always, Vinnie looks dashing!!! (through the snow) Sorry, just couldn't help myself. Love the crispness of Vinnie, his body in general and his eyes in particular, and the flying snow.


LOL - I'll have to use that for his next snow photos: "Dashing Through the Snow"! :biggrin:


----------



## Bella's Momma (Jul 26, 2009)

Okay, this is funny to me that you groom him and then send him out to get all wet! LOL. I always time the dirty/wet activities just before a grooming. I'm lazy like that.



I love the shots of him pouncing on his toy!


----------



## FUZBUTZ (Aug 23, 2008)

I have to totally agree with Bella's Momma about the wet or dirty activities being held off for a while after a brand new groom. That fresh new look just doesn't seem to last that long, but sure makes for some real nice pictures though.


----------



## BFF (Jun 10, 2009)

Look at all of that snow! Vinnie looks 'dashing' as he is dashing through the snow. LOL...couldn't help it.

His eyes are so bright. He looks like he is having a blast. I know when it first started snowing you weren't sure if he liked it or not. Do your other ones like the snow or is it too cold for them?


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

That is a lovely haircut, and the photos arfe fabulous.


----------



## spoospirit (Mar 10, 2009)

_Wonderful photos of Vinnie! He looks just great in that cut and I like the #30 on him. I use a #30 on Billy and Taffy and just love that velvet smoothness. Even though Taffy is an apricot, she has no problem with the 30._


----------



## AgilityIG (Feb 8, 2009)

Bella's Momma said:


> Okay, this is funny to me that you groom him and then send him out to get all wet! LOL. I always time the dirty/wet activities just before a grooming. I'm lazy like that.
> 
> 
> 
> I love the shots of him pouncing on his toy!


:biggrin: Thanks!! Actually, it is so cold out right now that the snow is a bit "dry" and doesn't stick. We were only out for about 20 minutes and it fell right off of him when we got back inside. His coat is amazing and holds up REALLY well.



BFF said:


> Look at all of that snow! Vinnie looks 'dashing' as he is dashing through the snow. LOL...couldn't help it.
> 
> His eyes are so bright. He looks like he is having a blast. I know when it first started snowing you weren't sure if he liked it or not. Do your other ones like the snow or is it too cold for them?


The other dogs do NOT do snow very well. The IGs especially - they will use potty pads in my bathroom all winter long only going outside when it's a "warm" day.



spoospirit said:


> _Wonderful photos of Vinnie! He looks just great in that cut and I like the #30 on him. I use a #30 on Billy and Taffy and just love that velvet smoothness. Even though Taffy is an apricot, she has no problem with the 30._


I like the #30 better about three days after it's done and the color evens out a bit :biggrin:


----------



## flyingduster (Sep 6, 2009)

ohhh, he is such a gorgeous boy!!! I love the snow flying up and him powering through it!


----------



## Fluffyspoos (Aug 11, 2009)

Do you ever look back through your old pictures to see how much he's grown? He used to be the tiniest little puppy! He looks so handsome  I like that length on his ears.


----------



## AgilityIG (Feb 8, 2009)

LOL - I look ALL the time - I can't believe the changes! Although... SOME things don't change! :biggrin:


----------



## Mister (Sep 10, 2008)

AHHHHH thats the cutest puppy pic!!! He hasnt changed a bit lol. He is just such a handsome boy!!!!


----------



## thestars (May 2, 2009)

Love the actions shots of Vinnie, so animated!


----------



## AgilityIG (Feb 8, 2009)

Thanks!! :biggrin:


----------



## neVar (Dec 25, 2009)

seriously FABULOUS pictures- not just cuz it's an awesome dog in an awesome clip- but because seriously those are some AWESOME pictures!!!!! 

i'm jealous its been way to cold and we do NOT have enough snow for the time of year- so i havem't gotten out with the dogs- not risking the d2xs camera in 30below temps!


----------



## AgilityIG (Feb 8, 2009)

Thanks!! I love to shoot my dogs!! :biggrin:

Nikon D2XS?

I have the D300 and it handles the weather just fine - I was down on my knees shooting and Vinnie came flying at me and dumped some snow up in the lens hood - I about had a stroke, but it was fine!


----------



## debjen (Jan 4, 2010)

very nice pics


----------



## neVar (Dec 25, 2009)

the D2xs (latest version is the D3) is the professional level Nikon- ie the biggest camera you can buy *L* i take it out inm the cold but only for actual paid shoots. . . at -30C just too tough to shoot. when i had my D100 s ,y back up i used it for all my winter shots that werent paid shots. Takes a lot of motivation to take the 'big boy' out in the cold- LOL maybe it's just that i don't like going out in the cold  

That said- we're suposed to hit just below freezing this weekend- maybe sunday i'll get the dogs out to the park and get some shots of them! 

K


----------



## AgilityIG (Feb 8, 2009)

LOL - I wouldn't be going out at -30 either!!

My BF has the D3 and loves it. His favorite combo is his D3 + 24-70/2.8.

Mine is the D300 + 70-200/2.8. I shoot agility trials for $$$, but am off until summer, so the kids get all the attention! :biggrin:

Do you have a website?


----------

